# What fungus/ mushroom has taken over my tank?



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Well I have somoe of these little black and white shrooms EVERYWHERE ! 









And then what ever this is? I've seen it on the board before and think I read it wasnt that bad. Only good news is springtails boom is huge!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Not sure I see anything in the first picture. The second one looks like slime mold I believe.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The fan-shaped web is the free-living amoeba stage of the slimemold (or myxomycetes). When the plasmodium gets big enough, it will crawl up onto a drier surface to sporulate. The little white guys are the fruiting bodies or sporangia of the myxomycetes. Hard to tell which species exactly from the photos.

Slimemolds are predators and will eat a lot of unwanted things in the viv. They are a "good thing" (as Martha says!)

Take care, Richard.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you Richard, the slime mold wasn't something I was worried about just thought id share... But these shrooms are not my fav!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The sporangia will wash away in a couple of days with some good spraying. They do release many millions of spores, though, so you'll have plenty of plasmodia in your future!

Take care, Richard.


----------



## LaSelva (Nov 20, 2009)

The white things sticking out of the leaf are aecia of a rust or smut fungus. The bad news is that you're looking at fully-formed reproductive structures. The good news is that if it's a rust, which is more likely, the infection will remain localized wherever it lands and is unlikely to cause any real die-off of your plants.


----------

